# Help required, I'm new to overclocking



## Addnan (Nov 16, 2008)

I have had my PC for sometime now and have decided to overclock my CPU to around 3.6GHZ. I know its not much, but I don't want to buy a new heat sink now or damage my CPU.

My specs are:

Intel E8400
MSI P45 NEO3-FR
4GB Corsair (2x2GB) TwinX XMS2
GeForce 9600GT
750W SilverStone SST-ST75ZF 

I used realtemp to check my CPU temps and it idles around 30C and while running Prime95 it peaks around 46C

Can I someone please tell me what exactly I have to change in the BIOS.

Thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you have to change cpu host control (or something similar) from auto to "manual"

then bump the cpu host frequency from 333 to "400"

thats it ................ save and exit


----------



## Addnan (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks, I got it to 3.6GHZ, the temps didn't go over 58C after 30 minutes of Prime95


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Thats quite a jump for the load temperatures after the overclock.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Jtsou said:


> Thats quite a jump for the load temperatures after the overclock.








I have found that to be about normal for the stock cpu cooler


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Wouldnt have thought that!


----------

